# Antelope Just finished



## huntingful (Jun 11, 2014)

Just finished this for a friend. Any thoughts or criticism?


----------



## duckbuster870 (Apr 19, 2005)

I think its awesome!!


----------



## Brian811 (May 7, 2007)

Looks pretty good from here


----------



## MOvenatic (May 20, 2006)

I like it!


----------



## MADZUKI (Jan 26, 2014)

:thumbs_up


----------



## huntingful (Jun 11, 2014)

Thanks guys


----------



## BP1992 (Dec 24, 2010)

:thumbs_up


----------



## Camp (May 30, 2010)

Sweet


----------



## bucknut1 (Sep 21, 2006)

very nice and simple, i like it


----------



## brian.kass (Jul 16, 2016)

Nice


----------



## Hunterrich (Oct 26, 2011)

beautiful antelope! congrats.


----------



## HamdorfT (Jan 29, 2018)

Awesome sleek looking mount!


----------



## bzachmann (Apr 3, 2019)

Looks good


----------



## Rpatel_2008 (Jan 25, 2018)

Sleek


----------



## Cart54 (Jan 27, 2021)

Nice!


----------



## ecsbowhunter (Feb 26, 2021)

Very nice Pronghorn, European style!


----------



## HolsteinW (Apr 8, 2021)

thats a good looking antelope.


----------



## Mogollon26 (Feb 4, 2013)

Sweet antelope!!


----------



## dylanchatch (Jun 14, 2021)

How did you do it? Pressure washer, soap, whitening?


----------



## MountNMan57 (Oct 1, 2020)

Looks good. Did you remove the horns and clean the pedicals ?


----------



## hornaddiction (Nov 27, 2004)

I'm a taxidermist and I think it looks great! Nice Job!


----------



## WannaXbe (Mar 8, 2021)

That looks great, I may have to borrow your idea this fall!


----------



## dusterdemon (Jan 5, 2015)

Pronghorns make great European mounts.


----------



## Ange86 (Jan 24, 2021)

Nice goat!


----------



## Swineshanker (Nov 18, 2021)

Looks really good.


----------



## ZackW (Feb 5, 2019)




----------



## ABE18 (Sep 20, 2014)

Beautiful work. Speed goats are IMO hands down the most beautiful european mounts.
I have a few I need to get done right now myself 
Cheers


----------

